# Central Virginia Haunters



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

We'll be having our first meeting of 2013 at O'Toole's on Thursday, January 17th at 7:00pm. Bring your stories, pics and videos from Halloween 2012. We will be making plans for 2013, hope to see everyone there!

O'Toole's Restaurant & Pub
4800 Forest Hill Avenue Richmond, VA 23225


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The next meeting will be Thursday 21 at 7:00 pm. at:
O'Toole's Restaurant & Pub
4800 Forest Hill Avenue Richmond, VA 23225


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Meetings at a pub? Wonderful idea.


----------

